# Your Favourite/Dream Chisels



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys, what are your dream chisels and your favourite hand chisels?
My favourite chisels I own for squaring mortises and doing woodworking is the Bahco 9883.









My Dream set of chisels are: The Bahco 424-s8









EDIT: bondogaposis post showed some REALLY nice chisels…
Wouldn't mind those now…

I probably won't be getting the Bahco 424-S8 anytime soon, because i'm 13 years old, but, if I could, I would get them because my set of 9883's are AWESOME 
What are your favourite/dream chisels guys?


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not into brands with chisels. I'll use anything that can hold a edge. I have some supposed crappers that work as well as a so called premium chisel.

I have a 3/4" Bahco with a black handle that seems to work very well for me.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's minehttp://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=IL-100-40.XX&Category_Code=TBBC.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Wow! That changed my mind!
I WANT THOSE CHISELS NOW


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Well, the Harold & Saxon Heavy Duty Socket Firmers are some of 
the most beautiful heavy duty chisels I have seen. Unfortunately
only 3 sets were made… too costly for regular production.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with ship wreck any chisel that holds and edge. They all cut wood if sharpened properly. It's up to the individual it you want something pretty that cost $1200 each go for it other wise a $60 set of marpels will cut wood just as well.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

The Bahco are not really that nice at all, especially the handles. But the steel is good, and love what you use is never a bad thing. There are just lots better out there. The new Veritas are gorgeous, Lie-Nielsen are superb, Blue Spruce are wonderful.

But for sheer 'so gorgeous I am scared to use them', I think Harold and Saxon are stunning

http://www.haroldandsaxon.com/product-range/


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

My personal favorites are laminated steel chisels. Japanese chisels are still made that way. Most western chisels used to be made that way too. Then they started having inexpensive tool steel and it was much cheaper to make the whole chisel out of tool steel than the labor of welding tool steel to iron or mild steel.

Back to yours, The high end Bahco and the bargain ones probably have the same steel. The real difference is in the amount of time they spend on the finish and the handles. If yours hold an edge, the rest is pretty meaningless. If you wanted to, you could take the old handles off a turn new handles that would make them look as good as chisels costing 10 times as much. Personally, I would not worry about it unless the handles were not comfortable or handles start breaking. Replacing handles is pretty easy to do.

If I were in your position, I would use them and not worry about it. If you were to spend money, you would be better off getting something that will increase what you could make. Gouges, carving tools, saws, planes. Whatever. Don't just keep buying things you already have.


----------



## NJWiliam (May 16, 2011)

Barr tools.

http://barrtools.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=BT&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CMCS


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new made in canada lee valley vertias chisels?


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to have been in a position to already have bought my dream chisels and have zero regrets! That said, absolutely do not think you need to buy these types of tools to do great work. Some of the best work in the world is turned out with everyday big box store tools. I just love tools for more than just a function and that is my prerogative, but it may not be your preference…

Blue Spruce by Dave Jeske… Such sweet tools!

http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?listcategories

These are my bench chisels… The only difference is I had mine specially made with infused walnut handles instead of maple…
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?search=action&category=BNCH

These are my Dovetail chisels… I have African Blackwood handles though.
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=DTSET1

My fishtail Chisel has a Cocobolo handle…
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=FT.500

Skew Chisels in Maple
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=SK.250

I also have 3 of Dave's marking knives, an awl, carbide burnisher and 16 ounce mallet… Absolutely these are overkill but you only live once, and one day when I am dead and buried, if my kids don't take them and carry on, they will end up being someone wicked garage sale find gloat on a forum such as this. I don't care what anyone says… That alone give me a warm and fuzzy feeling worth the price of admission.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

I have no idea who made my chisels. I picked them up at a shipping container sale of tools that had been shipped from Ukraine. They are all marked in Cyrillic and they all hold a beautiful edge.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I like my stanley chisels. Old 750's, 720's and the like. I even like, own and use most of the time, the new 750 SW's bought from a fellow lumberjock and they do just fine. I even have some James Swan and old Pexto's and like them a lot, they hold an edge like nothing else I've seen. I have some Hirsch mortise chisels, some Narex skew chisels and some more older Stanley 60's that I re-handled with wood and they work like all the rest of them. I'll have to give my nod to the older production steel though. I admit to having a soft spot for old Pexto chisels though. So My users are stanleys and my dream chisels would be a set of dead mint Pexto's in the box with the original handles, maybe someday I'll find a set matching that description.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

planeBill,

eBay just sold a "buy it now" full set of mint Pexto chisels for $390 USD. I offered $300 USD for them but someone came through for the full boat. BTW, they were in the box and still in wrapping paper.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Lie Nielsen


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Bubba, if you had won them would you have used them or put them away to collect dust?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have collected W. Butcher cast steel chisels over the years. I have found them to be quite good, hold edges well, and are just plain fun to find and restore. Inexpensive too.
Bill


----------

